# Help Ecuador's Rivers, Win a Jackson Kayak



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecuador’s best whitewater is under siege and the ECUADORIAN RIVERS INSTITUTE | has teamed up with a number of industry partners to help save one of Ecuador’s most valuable resources—its rivers.

The Jondachi and Piatua Rivers (among others) are threatened by poorly-conceived hydroelectric projects that will eliminate two of the most important paddle sports tourism destinations in Ecuador, as well as destroy critical Andean-Amazon habitat, incredible biodiversity, and free-flowing connectivity. These hydroelectric projects are high-cost, high-risk investments, and overall offer very little benefit to the country of Ecuador.

his year’s Jondachi Festival is scheduled for January 20th-22nd 2017, and the ERI is holding their annual fundraiser to raise money for the festival and for river conservation in Ecuador. 

Please help us out! https://www.generosity.com/fundraising/protect-free-flowing-rivers-in-ecuador--2

*What’s in it for you? *Lots! Depending on how much you are able to donate, we have a number of awesome “incentives” for donations. You can collect on anything from a Canoe and Kayak subscription, a copy of The Kayaker’s Guide to Ecuador, a Kokatat Shorty up to an all-inclusive week of kayaking in Ecuador in Ecuador with Ecuador Kayaking - Small World Adventures


*Can’t donate enough to collect on one of these prizes?* Not to worry, you can still win a Jackson Kayak http://jacksonkayak.com/ of your choice (whitewater kayak) by working hard to raise money for the cause. 

*How to participate?* Join Indiegogo’s referral program and get your friends to donate.

*How to win the kayak?* Raise the most money to protect Ecuador’s Rivers! 

It’s actually fairly simple AND you’ll be helping to raise money for an awesome cause in the process:

*HOW TO MAKE REFERRALS *
1-SIGN UP for an Indiegogo Account https://www.indiegogo.com/accounts/sign_up?return_to=https://www.indiegogo.com/

2-LOG IN to your personal Indiegogo account

3-GO TO the HELP PROTECT FREE-FLOWING RIVERS IN ECUADOR campaign page for the ECUADORIAN RIVERS INSTITUTE on Indiegogo and look to the right of the main video for a "LINK" BUTTON. 

4-CLICK THE "LINK" BUTTON for a popup with a unique link. 

5-COPY the unique share URL link and use it to share the campaign on social media, friends and contacts, blog posts, etc. 
For more detailed instructions and troubleshooting see https://support.indiegogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/203660683-How-To-Participate-In-A-Referral-Contest

Thanks for your help,

Darcy


----------

